# Off-Camber Kurven im Steilen



## lordad (10. Dezember 2016)

Bin heute mal mit Freunden Sachen gefahre , die ich so normal wenig in meiner Umgebung habe.

Off Camber  Serpentinen Kurven bei 25-35% Berggefälle

so wie rechts bei negative camber sah es aus wenn man von vorne drauf zufährt.





Und gleichzeitig ging es noch ca 25-35% sehr steil berg runter und eben das ganze in Serpentinenkurven
Ich bin schon runter gekommen .. aber mir ist öfter das Vorderrad nen gutes Stück gerutscht und 1x hats mich auch gelegt 

Nun werde ich sicher auch bei Youtube suchen ob ich was brauchbares finde.

Trotzdem würde mich interessieren , ob hier jemand der sowas öfter fährt sowas wie seine besten Tipps geben kann.

Da es sehr steil und sehr abfallend war und ich die Strecke nicht kannte , konnte ich mich vor lauter Balance halten und Bremse feindosieren hinterher nicht mehr erinnern , wie ich da eigentlich runtergekommen bin


----------



## everywhere.local (10. Dezember 2016)

Hüfte nach aussen, kurvenäusseres Pedal nach unten, Finger weg von der Vorderbremse

... das ist schon mal n guter Start, denk ich. 
Blick dahin, wo du hin willst, soll noch helfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrMo (11. Dezember 2016)

Doofe Situation, ich habe da eine bestimmte Stelle eines Heimattrails vor Augen.
Meine Versuche diese Kurve zu fahren sahen eher nach einem Driftschwung beim Skifahren aus.

Meine neue Taktik für diese Stelle: Ich fahre eine andere Linie, lieber geradeaus über das steile Wurzelfeld als die weite off-camber-Kurve.

Wenn es diese Alternative nicht gibt:
Die zum Kurvenfahren nötigen Kräfte klein halten (Kurvenradius groß, Geschwindigkeit klein, frühzeitig bremsen ! Devensiv)

Die Kraft, die das Rad auf Spur hält groß machen
(auf Kurvenäußerem Pedal stehen,
Rad unter dem Körper vorsichtig "ankanten",
nicht in Kurve legen,
wenn bremsen, dann hinten (s. Basti)
und wenns schief geht zum Hang stürzen, nicht bergab)


----------



## Felger (12. Dezember 2016)

aufschütten -> Anlieger bauen


----------



## frogmatic (19. Dezember 2016)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Hüfte nach aussen, kurvenäusseres Pedal nach unten, Finger weg von der Vorderbremse
> 
> ... das ist schon mal n guter Start, denk ich.
> Blick dahin, wo du hin willst, soll noch helfen


Es kommt drauf an wie eng das ganze ist und wie schnell man fährt.

Bei langsamer* Fahrt würde ich im Gegenteil sagen alles spielt sich am Vorderrad ab, also Druck drauf damit es nicht rutscht. Vorne Bremsen und nicht hinten damit das Hinterrad nicht rutscht sondern seine Spur fährt, sonst kommt man am Ende nicht um die Kurve...

Wir müssten uns mal dort treffen und gegenseitig vormachen 

*"steil/abfallend" lassen meine Wenigkeit vermuten dass es eben nicht schnell zur Sache ging


----------



## Herr Latz (19. Dezember 2016)

Wie wäre es mit vor der Kurve bremsen und in der Kurve Finger von der Bremse lassen?


----------



## frogmatic (19. Dezember 2016)

Es gibt steile/enge Kurven, in denen will ich das lieber nicht...


----------



## lordad (19. Dezember 2016)

Herr Latz schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit vor der Kurve bremsen und in der Kurve Finger von der Bremse lassen?



Ist bei + 30% Gefälle in der Kurve schon mit viel Mut verbunden da den Finger ganz von der bremse zu lassen 
^^


----------



## Datenwurm (29. Dezember 2016)

Wenn eine Strecke solche Passagen für mich bereit hält, versuche ich wenn möglich im Scheitelpunkt der Krümmung oben zu fahren. Quasi nach dem Motto Außen-Innen-Außen fahre ich hier Unten-Oben-Unten. Somit wird der Radius maximal und wenn man doch ein Stück rutscht ist immer noch Strecke übrig. Falls die Strecke auch noch Wurzeln in solchen Passagen hat: leicht machen über die Wurzeln, also Vorderrad und Hinterrad auf den gefährlichsten Wurzeln jeweils kurz entlasten, damit die Räder darauf nicht rutschen.
Eine Portion Glück und Training machen dann den Rest ;-)


----------



## gemorje (9. Januar 2017)

Fabien Barel weiß wies geht (ab 13:37 min)


----------



## Darth_Trail (26. Juli 2021)

Nimm vorne den Schwalbe Dirty Dan, mit der richtigen Fahrtechnik zusätzlich hat sich das Problem erledigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

